# Changer l'icône de dossier



## Alumineux (18 Février 2009)

Hello,
J'aimerais pouvoir changer l'image de l'icône de dossier. À l'époque (sous MacOs 9) il suffisait de créer une fichier d'env. 36x36 px avec photoshop, puis choisir un dossier, pomme I, cliquer sur l'icône et coller la nouvelle image.

Mais sous Léopard ça ne marche pas...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée???

Merci d'avance


----------



## EtVlan (18 Février 2009)

Commande i  (Get Info) sur l'icône que tu désires...

Cliques sur l'icone, en haut à droite

Copie

Ferme cette fenêtre

Commande i (Get Info) sur l'icône que tu veux remplacer...

Cliques sur l'icone, en haut à droite

Colle

Ferme cette fenêtre...



Non?


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Février 2009)

Non cette astuce ne marche pas depuis Leo... c'était encore valable pour Tiger 

RQ: Je ne sais pas comment il faut faire sour Leopard, mais il existe bien une astuce, je l'ai déjà vu quelque part.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Salut, pour créer une icone il faut photoshop et img2icns.app. Voici comment je fais : créa d'un fichier Photoshop de 128 x 128 pixels (pour la qualité) créa de l'icône dans ce fichier et enregistrer en .psd pour conserver la transparence. Ouvrir img2icns.app, faire glisser le fichier .psd sur la zone de travail de img2icns.app, il se transformera en .icns et ce fichier par <cmd i, cmd c> puis le dossier à modifier <cmd i, cmd v> sur la petite icône et voilà c'est fait. Tu peux aussi passer par Asticône pour gérer tes icônes.


----------



## Alumineux (18 Février 2009)

Merci, c'est une bonne idée. Je viens de réussir : tu fais pomme-i sur le dossier à changer et tu glisses une image jpg de 128x128 px sur l'icône et le tour est joué


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Février 2009)

tiens ça marche....  Il me semblait qu'avant il suffisait de glisser une image et c'était automatique, alors que là il faut créer une image de la taille d'une icone.

On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Pour créer une icône avec des transparences il faut obligatoirement passer par "img2icns.app"


----------



## Niconemo (23 Février 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> Pour créer une icône avec des transparences il faut obligatoirement passer par "img2icns.app"



 Ou tout autre programme de création d'icône ou format gérant les transparences


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Niconemo a dit:


> Ou tout autre programme de création d'icône ou format gérant les transparences



Oui, désolé c'est le seul que je connaisse...:rose:


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2009)

Perso j'ai installé FinderIcon depuis quelques jours et j'en suis très satisfait. Plus besoin de faire un Pomme-i pour changer les icônes, et en plus je peux en changer 100 d'un seul coup !
Marche sur Tiger, je ne sais pas pour Léopard.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Février 2009)

On peut aussi changer toutes les icônes de dossiers d'un seul coup avec LiteIcon 
(enfin tout ça c'est plutôt dans le forum Customisation non?)


----------



## Niconemo (27 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> (enfin tout ça c'est plutôt dans le forum Customisation non?)



Oui. J'attends de voir comment ça évolue sur ce genre de sujet à la frange entre graphisme et customisation. Mais tu as raison : transfert !


----------

